# DIY spot feeder



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I was rummaging through the house looking for something to spot feed my flame scallop. I searched and searched for anything that worked like a suringe or eye dropper but couldn't find anything. Finally my search ended at the bathroom. Ah hah! An old eye solution bottle (tiny one at that maybe an ounce). I grabbed it out of the trash took off the label and washed the inside out with water. Then I grabbed my phytoplankton, put some in a little bowl, then squeezed the eye solution bottle till I couldn't anymore, put the tip in the phytoplankton and let the bottle slowly inflate as it filled with phyto. Then I tried it in the tank and it works pretty darn good. My flame scallop is thanking me. I also thought if you had an old bottle of visine (for red eyes) that would also make a good spot feeder. (whether id be bloodworms, brine, etc)


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thats a neat idea, how'd you think of it


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well like I said, it kinda just came to me that stuff squirts out of it... hahah so I'm like if there is some way of getting the plankton in the bottle id be perfect


----------



## Feelin_Salty (Jan 15, 2006)

That's a cool idea, I use a big turkey baster and spot feed my shrimp with it...you can fit a lot of mysis in a turkey baster


----------



## ucffishes (Jun 7, 2007)

ps most of the little spray caps on those visine, no rub, or other brand eye droppers comes off and it would probably be easier to fill them through the larger mouth. then just put it back on and feed away


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd be a bit worried about using a visine bottle to feed flame scallops. What happens to the scallop if it actually "gets the red out"?...

Larry Vires


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Visine is just saline


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

someone didnt catch the joke there . nice one larry


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

i got it...that was a good one..lol

i use a eye dropper to feed blackworms and bloodworms to all my fish. it works just as well. i have also used the turkey baster method as well but like the eye dropper better because it is not as big of hole.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd reccomend using water to clean out the inside first. :chair:


----------

